# 3 Gallon Tank Wars - Episodes I-III



## David DM (Feb 2, 2016)

*Episode One *

Rescue!

With his mates still captive by the Evil Empire, Fenix the Bettazoid has been rescued by a mysterious force which marooned him in a strange New World. Getting adjusted to his new surroundings he quickly discovers to be completely alone.

This new world is full with a couple of mysterious plants, gravel, sand and a gigantic piece of wood. Having ample space for himself, Fenix decides to survive and ventures to explore with extreme caution while searching for food in the watery world of Aquaria.


----------



## David DM (Feb 2, 2016)

*Episode II*

The Heater Returns

As Fenix the Bettazoid colonizes Aquaria, the mystery behind the Force which rescued him is revealed. It is discovered that an all powerful entity provides steady sustenance and has introduced a massive machine capable of altering the temperature of the watery planet.

While Vegetation clears up in the deeper regions, Fenix claims this New World for himself, but spy reports discover secret plans from the Galactic Senate to introduce a symbiotic alien species, along with a new decorative structure with a purpose yet unknown...


----------



## David DM (Feb 2, 2016)

*Episode III*

Catastrophe!


----------



## LittleStar (Oct 2, 2015)

WOW! I watched Part 2 and was just thinking I should get braver about plants in my aquariums and then I watched part 3 and I was like OH NO! What are you going to do next? I'm looking forward to more of these mini videos of your journey! Beautiful Betta BTW!


----------



## David DM (Feb 2, 2016)

LittleStar said:


> WOW! I watched Part 2 and was just thinking I should get braver about plants in my aquariums and then I watched part 3 and I was like OH NO! What are you going to do next? I'm looking forward to more of these mini videos of your journey! Beautiful Betta BTW!


Thanks! I'm not sure what to do next, I'm now scared of real plants...I had read they're easy to take care off but my experience was a TOTAL disaster!!! Of course I was new to using real aquatic plants so I probably made some mistakes.

I definitely have new plans for my little aquarium, probably new grassy like vegetation at the bottom and some cool decoration, but all will be revealed in Episode IV, so stay tuned! :mrgreen:


----------



## LittleStar (Oct 2, 2015)

So cool I really enjoyed learning from your short vids very creative!! Looking forward to your next share!


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Very nice videos. Especially liked the Star Wars one. Most creative!


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

Oh. My. Gosh. I lost it at him securing a position for food supply. Augh, however you worded it. I was laughing to hard to read the next bit and had to rewind.

What exactly happened to the plants though? Did they get uprooted or was it fungus? How long were they planted?

It looked so beautiful with the plants and he looked so happy! And then, "WHAT HAPPENED TO MY BEAUTIFUL PLAAAAAAAAANET?! NOOOOOOOO! Noooooooooo..... Was it _you_ frog? Did you take my plants??? Speak!"


----------



## David DM (Feb 2, 2016)

BettaSplendid said:


> Oh. My. Gosh. I lost it at him securing a position for food supply. Augh, however you worded it. I was laughing to hard to read the next bit and had to rewind.
> 
> What exactly happened to the plants though? Did they get uprooted or was it fungus? How long were they planted?
> 
> It looked so beautiful with the plants and he looked so happy! And then, "WHAT HAPPENED TO MY BEAUTIFUL PLAAAAAAAAANET?! NOOOOOOOO! Noooooooooo..... Was it _you_ frog? Did you take my plants??? Speak!"


The plants changed colour, became soggy and just started to disintegrate. I suspect that either 1) the light in my aquarium is too weak 2) I planted them wrong at the beginning or 3) While moving stuff around I uprooted them slighly. I did give them liquid nutrients once a week but that did nothing.

Heck for all I know it could've been that evil frog..maybe he's an evil Sith Lord or something...hmmm...I wonder...:hmm:


----------

